# In need of a shoulder strap for 5D3 + 70-200 IS II



## killswitch (Jan 14, 2015)

I am looking to get me a BlackRapid strap or something in that line which I can use with my 5D3. In most scenarios I use my the 5D3 on my tripod for landscape shots, but at times I like to detach it from the tripod and shoot handheld. When handheld, I like the camera to have some form of secured strap which I can use to wrap around my wrist or leave it hanging on the side of my shoulder.

I am looking for something that is reliable, secured, and I can attach/detach the strap with ease depending on my shooting scenarios. The heaviest load it will need to withstand is 5D3 + 70-200 IS II. Any advice or recommendations? Oh also anyone used a wrist hand-strap, any recommendations on that? Thanks.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 14, 2015)

I use a BR strap with a RRS clamp at the end of it. I leave the L-bracket on my 5D3 and also have a RRS foot for the 70-200 IS II. I can then choose to attach the BR to the lens or body depending on the situation. It takes only a few seconds to get it on/off the strap.


----------



## Tsuru (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm currently using a combination of a Peak Design Clutch (hand strap) and Slide (shoulder strap) on my gripped 6D with 70-200 IS II. The grip attachment allows both straps to be attached at the same time without anything tangling on each other and the straps take seconds to get on and off the camera. I leave the Clutch on at all times and switch the Slide on and off depending on what I am doing (eg: using a tripod)


----------



## triggermike (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a custom slr C-loop, glide strap and M-plate with handstrap accessory attachment. With the M-plate, you do not have to remove the strap to place it on a ballhead because it has an offset position to install the C-loop and the plate has an arca-swiss dovetail built-in.

http://www.customslr.com/


----------



## Pookie (Jan 14, 2015)

I too give a thumbs up for Peak Design's Slide strap... After years of multiple BR's, SunSnipers, etc... The Slide is just about perfect and I have moved all my 5D3's and 1DX onto this product. I use it with my heaviest lenses with confidence... namely the 70-200 II and 200 f/2.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 17, 2015)

Do check out the Luma Labs Cinch Strap. 

http://www.1kindphotography.com/2014/01/review-luma-labs-cinch-2-camera-strap.html

It comes with an arca-compatible plate with an attachment point build in so you can put it on your tripod without taking the strap off.

It attaches at TWO points on the camera, not one like the BR and the others, so the camera cannot twirl and dangle but remains against your body.

And of course it has the "cinching" ability, which lets you lengthen it for shooting or shorten it for carrying just by sliding the buckle thingy. Very very handy.

I love mine.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 17, 2015)

I use the Blackrapid Sport strap (sometimes the stabilization strap comes really handy) and the Clutch wrist strap. I also have the Camdapter, Nikon Hand strap II and Canon straps- the Clutch is by far the most convenient and ergonomic. However, if you want true security, the Nikon one is the best- I remember holding my 5DII out through the railings of the Empire State Building to shoot panoramas, and I had no worry about dropping it. 
The BR is a bit clunky, though- maybe I should try out the Slide...


----------



## Ryan85 (Jan 17, 2015)

I really like the op tech USA straps.


----------



## killswitch (Jan 17, 2015)

Some nice info already. I like the Peak Design's Slide and Clutch. I really like the fact you can still mount your camera on the tripod with that strap attached (which can be taken off with ease as well). Is there something similar in configuration for BR straps? Custom SLR has M-Plate, and Luma Labs too, for the same purpose.

Anyone of you had any issues (shoulder pain, or back pain) with any of these straps with a load like the 70-200 IS II + Body? What about the strength of these straps, overtime does it wear out? I am worried about those plastic snap-ons that are used to disengage the Camera from the straps.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 17, 2015)

killswitch said:


> Some nice info already. I like the Peak Design's Slide and Clutch. I really like the fact you can still mount your camera on the tripod with that strap attached (which can be taken off with ease as well). Is there something similar in configuration for BR straps? Custom SLR has M-Plate, and Luma Labs too, for the same purpose.
> 
> Anyone of you had any issues (shoulder pain, or back pain) with any of these straps with a load like the 70-200 IS II + Body? What about the strength of these straps, overtime does it wear out? I am worried about those plastic snap-ons that are used to disengage the Camera from the straps.



Well, the only strap I've used that didn't have any neck fatigue is the Sunsniper... this I think is due to the elastic bungee incorporated between the strap and the shoulder pad. The Black rapids have twice failed with the metal attachment to the swivel...TWICE! I'll never use them again unless there is a secondary failsafe on them. 

The Slide and Clutch attachment I bought extra plastic pins and test with 240 pounds of gym weight and they never budged... call me gun shy but I had to check. I do think the might wear after time but they are made from Vectran and that stuff is very tough. I use that product for windsurfing/kite surfing... I would def check them every so often but I do that with any of my gear.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2015)

killswitch said:


> I am looking to get me a BlackRapid strap or something in that line which I can use with my 5D3. In most scenarios I use my the 5D3 on my tripod for landscape shots, but at times I like to detach it from the tripod and shoot handheld. When handheld, I like the camera to have some form of secured strap which I can use to wrap around my wrist or leave it hanging on the side of my shoulder.
> 
> I am looking for something that is reliable, secured, and I can attach/detach the strap with ease depending on my shooting scenarios. The heaviest load it will need to withstand is 5D3 + 70-200 IS II. Any advice or recommendations? Oh also anyone used a wrist strap, any recommendations on that? Thanks.



I use a Blackrapid strap with a Kirk 1" clamp attached to the lug – comfortable to carry, easy to move clamp from the Arca plates on body to lens, or remove for tripod/monopod use.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 17, 2015)

Im not trying to sell anything, only my thoughts that a little setup that can help you, this setup I use when I have my vest for ultra light shooting. http://www.nekolah.com/intl/arcaswissblkrapidcombination/

I use this one today because I find it very useful for putting it on my CPS neck strap, people say that the CPS neck strap is not comfy cause its on the neck but thats not true at all you can move it to any side, its really neat if you already use a L bracket http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/Screw-Knob-Clamps/B2-FABN-38mm-Screw-knob-clamp-with-strap-bosses.html
hope it helps anyone out, im sure that guys have something like this.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 17, 2015)

Ryan85 said:


> I really like the op tech USA straps.


Same straps for CPS only with the canon logos.


----------



## slclick (Jan 17, 2015)

For all my cameras I use a Black Rapid, either a full size strap or a Cross Shot (Which I LOVE) and a Kirk 1" QR release clamp attached to the Fastnr. I have either L plates or A/S camera plates on my bodies with slots for hand straps. I like the Custom SLR handstrap. It's the least expensive and most comfortable I've found, ymmv.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 17, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> I also have the Camdapter, Nikon Hand strap II and Canon straps- the Clutch is by far the most convenient and ergonomic.


+1 on the Camdapter. I use the wrist-strap/shoulder strap combo either with their arca-swiss plate or a Benro L-plate for my 5D3.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 18, 2015)

I carry a 70-200 around on my camera quite often and I find the Luma Labs Cinch Strap does a great job. No pain I have ever noticed and I find the fact the thing is attached to 2 points on the camera makes it more stable. It cannot twirl like it can if dangling from a single point like BR and most other shoulder straps use.


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Jan 18, 2015)

Nothing to beat BlackRapid. I have the Sport edition. The strap shoulder piece is on the right shoulder with the camera and 70-200 L IS Mk II at waist level on my left. I've walked for kilometres on end with this set up in various cities in most climes. It's a cinch to switch to a tripod though I've never timed myself doing the transition. 

I had an Op Tech USA strap but it's been sitting in a closet somewhere and switched to BR once I got the 70-200.

Good luck.


----------



## pwp (Jan 18, 2015)

killswitch said:


> I am looking to get me a BlackRapid strap or something in that line which I can use with my 5D3. In most scenarios I use my the 5D3 on my tripod for landscape shots, but at times I like to detach it from the tripod and shoot handheld. When handheld, I like the camera to have some form of secured strap which I can use to wrap around my wrist or leave it hanging on the side of my shoulder.
> 
> I am looking for something that is reliable, secured, and I can attach/detach the strap with ease depending on my shooting scenarios. The heaviest load it will need to withstand is 5D3 + 70-200 IS II. Any advice or recommendations? Oh also anyone used a wrist strap, any recommendations on that? Thanks.


Peak Design has exactly what you are looking for:
https://peakdesign.com/store/?c=straps&gclid=COyPhsjenMMCFU5vvAod01UATQ
Nothing touches them especially if you're moving from sling to tripod as their design doesn't use the tripod screw by default. Have a look.

Whenever these threads come up which is pretty often, I just have to wave the Peak Design flag. Certain equipment choices seem to bring out the Obsessive Compulsive in me. Over time I have tried just about every pro strap system on the planet including the well marketed, alluringly named Black Rapid. BR is fine and has a legion of fans, but in my demanding shooting schedule, Peak Design is the only one that doesn't have any obvious annoyances or irritating limitations. 

As a bonus the perfectly secure quick release system allows for almost instant strap removal. Straps can be annoying when shooting video or when using long lenses on a tripod, especially in windy conditions using a slow shutter speed. A strap flapping in the wind on a tripod mounted long lens may introduce camera shake.

-pw


----------



## pwp (Jan 18, 2015)

killswitch said:


> Some nice info already. I like the Peak Design's Slide and Clutch. I really like the fact you can still mount your camera on the tripod with that strap attached (which can be taken off with ease as well). Is there something similar in configuration for BR straps? Custom SLR has M-Plate, and Luma Labs too, for the same purpose.
> 
> Anyone of you had any issues (shoulder pain, or back pain) with any of these straps with a load like the 70-200 IS II + Body? What about the strength of these straps, overtime does it wear out? I am worried about those plastic snap-ons that are used to disengage the Camera from the straps.



I bought Peak Design when they first did their KickStarter program. The Anchors looked like the weakest point to me, so I bought spare ones https://peakdesign.com/store/anchors but they're still sitting unused after a few years hard labor. The Anchors may look a bit light but they're fine. They get regular checks and as soon as see _ANY_ fraying I'll replace them. The actual socket-like Anchor Links which you can buy separately https://peakdesign.com/store/anchor-links are also stronger than they first appear. It's compact, very well engineered and strong.

-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2015)

pwp said:


> Whenever these threads come up which is pretty often, I just have to wave the Peak Design flag.



Often when that flag is waved, I ask how the Peak Design system attaches to an Arca-style lens plate (a real one, not Peak's little square plate that may not allow balancing the load in a tripod clamp).

Also, just to point out:

http://petapixel.com/2014/09/17/peak-design-strap-failures-causing-dropped-cameras-photographers/


----------



## Arnoldvb (Jan 18, 2015)

I have been using a strap by CarrySpeed for three years now and I LOVE it . It is practical, easy to use and very comfortable. The fixing plate can be used with coupling plates for my tripod . watch:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS37P6on5ZE


----------



## Pookie (Jan 18, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever these threads come up which is pretty often, I just have to wave the Peak Design flag.
> ...



Good to know, I'm going to have to look at this more closely as I have been using the Slide on 3 different set-up. I so far have found the actual strap to be one of the best Iv'e used comfort wise and in utility. The other system that is the most comfortable of them all is the Sunsniper system but I hate their attachment so I used a BR swivel on that set-up. I do attach Slide to my RRS plate and that has never been a issue.

OTOH, I have used BR strap system and swivels extensively and a failure of the swivel has occurred twice. The swivel worked open the opening where the swivel is attached and put through the rest of the unit. It didn't break it stressed the material enough that the pin could cock itself sideways, and with just a little extra force pop out and detach, leaving the carabiner attached to the camera and the square metal unit the strap threads through behind. This has caused my rigs to bounce on two occasions. Once with a 5d3/50L and once with a 1DX/70-200 II. The 50L took the most damage hitting concrete and needed CPS service. The 1DX took a good gouge but otherwise was ok. BR had told me that this unit needs to be replaced every so often to prevent this and kindly thanked me with a new piece. Basically, they say the entire unit should be checked every time you use it and it is no fault of BR. I then began to put secondary safety measures between the loop around the strap and the carabineer... definitely a kludge that inhibits full motion. Twice burnt and I won't wait for a 3rd time with BR at this point. 

After reading the link, I can see how this would fail on the Peak attachment IF you didn't check to see it was fully engaged and in working order. Pretty much the same thing BR stated in their reply to me about the swivel failure. I neglected to inspect before field use. As I stated in an earlier post in this thread... You definitely need to check whichever set-up you use as it will be all on you when/if a failure occurs. Basically, this amounts to operator error.

Edit*** this failure was apparently in the Kickstarter version of the Slide/Clutch units first production run and has been reworked with no failures since. That also explains why they held off pre-orders for more than two months at the end of 2014.


----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2015)

I recently bought a Peak Design Microplate for the SL1. I liked the red grip bottom surface and the flush hand strap slot . It was a perfect fit for 'enough' surface area and not covering the battery compartment but I sent it back since it didn't have a hole for my BR strap. Too bad since a lot of folks out there are in search of an A/S plate for the SL1, some are pretty good but none are proprietary or perfect. Next up I'm trying the Sunway DPG-39. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0086VD6YC/ref=pe_385040_127541860_TE_3p_dp_1

We'll see.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 18, 2015)

Here is the link for the rework...

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/peak-design/slide-and-clutch-versatile-camera-sling-and-hand-s/posts/1024936

All units now sent with new designed anchors point spring (the point of failure on the Kickstarter version)...


----------



## rgb (Jan 18, 2015)

I use this one:
http://optechusa.com/utility-strap-sling.html

See picture below


----------



## SevenDUser (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Focus-F-1-Quick-Rapid-Shoulder-Sling-Belt-Neck-Strap-For-Camera-SLR-DSLR-Black-/121306111976?pt=US_Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item1c3e685fe8


Works Fine for me... Never worried about it failing and falling off either...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi SevenDUser. 
Wow that looks like it is a straight rip off of the BR sport strap.

Cheers, Graham. 



SevenDUser said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Focus-F-1-Quick-Rapid-Shoulder-Sling-Belt-Neck-Strap-For-Camera-SLR-DSLR-Black-/121306111976?pt=US_Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item1c3e685fe8
> 
> 
> Works Fine for me... Never worried about it failing and falling off either...


----------



## unfocused (Jan 18, 2015)

Camera straps are like camera bags – people have strong opinions about them, what you prefer can be highly personalized and I have yet to find the perfect solution for either.

I tried a Black Rapid for awhile and it wasn't for me. I found the dangling camera thing just too precarious for my taste, too prone to being whacked up against things and I didn't see any real advantage in terms of speed and usability. I know others swear by them, but I ended up holding the camera in my hand 90% of the time and constantly checking the tripod attachment point to make sure it wasn't coming loose. It made me wonder why I was even using the strap if that was the case. 

I got a "free" Canon-branded Op/Tech USA strap with my Canon Professional Services membership and started using that for a couple of years. Comfortable and I like the quick release snaps which seem very secure (I've never had a problem with them). One reason I like the system is that it makes it much easier to loop the neck strap through a small backpack, so the backpack, rather than your neck, is carrying the weight of the camera on a hike.

Still, I found that for me, most of the time I just pull the camera out of the back, and carry it in my hand, so I started looking for a good wrist strap.

I'm now using the Op/Tech USA wrist strap http://www.adorama.com/OTEZG.html. It's large enough to accommodate the 5D with battery grip installed and best of all, it can attach directly to the strap mounting pin/bar on the battery grip, rather than to the tripod socket. I had too many close calls with the Black Rapid to trust the tripod socket as a strap attachment, so this seems more secure and easier to handle for me. 

Another advantage of the Op/Tech design is that I can attach a small loop attachment to the strap mounting bar on the left side of the camera body and then using some of the Op/Tech adapters, quickly switch from wrist strap to neck strap if I want. 

As I said, it's all about personal preferences, but this is what I currently am using.


----------



## SevenDUser (Jan 18, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi SevenDUser.
> Wow that looks like it is a straight rip off of the BR sport strap.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




You don't say...


----------



## pwp (Jan 19, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever these threads come up which is pretty often, I just have to wave the Peak Design flag.
> ...


The perfectly useful, compact ArcaSwiss compatible plates from Peak Design are required only if you use their Camera Clip system. https://peakdesign.com/store/?c=clips While I do like the Peak Design straps, I found their Camera Clip system less resolved than their straps. The Camera Clips would work perfectly well with very small light cameras, GoPro in particular, but pretty annoying with FF Canon bodies with an L zoom attached. The rigidity of the Peak Design clips makes their use uncomfortable and impractical. If I feel the need to use a clip system, then the Spider Holster system http://spiderholster.com/ is still the unrivalled Gold Standard. 

When Peak Design released the Slide https://peakdesign.com/store/slide last year, there was a manufacturing glitch as discussed in the PetaPixel post. There were a handful of unfortunate incidents, but to their credit, Peak Design were 100% open about the issue, and kept the market up to date with the correction process, and followed up with prompt, appropriate action. As far as business ethics go, I'd rank Peak Design as exemplary. 

-pw


----------



## killswitch (Jan 19, 2015)

kaihp said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > I also have the Camdapter, Nikon Hand strap II and Canon straps- the Clutch is by far the most convenient and ergonomic.
> ...



+1 I totally forgot about Camdapter's wrist-strap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2015)

pwp said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



I agree that Peak Design handled the issue well. 

Attaching to the body is great with a standard lens, but larger lenses come with a tripod collar for a reason – balance. My question is whether one can easily attach the Peak strap to an Arca-type plate (RRS, Wimberley, etc.) lens collar plate. The Peak plate is suboptimal as a lens plate – a proper lens plate is longer that the collar foot to allow the rig to be balanced in a tripod clamp (the center of mass changes with extenders, a flash, etc.).


----------



## surapon (Jan 19, 2015)

killswitch said:


> I am looking to get me a BlackRapid strap or something in that line which I can use with my 5D3. In most scenarios I use my the 5D3 on my tripod for landscape shots, but at times I like to detach it from the tripod and shoot handheld. When handheld, I like the camera to have some form of secured strap which I can use to wrap around my wrist or leave it hanging on the side of my shoulder.
> 
> I am looking for something that is reliable, secured, and I can attach/detach the strap with ease depending on my shooting scenarios. The heaviest load it will need to withstand is 5D3 + 70-200 IS II. Any advice or recommendations? Oh also anyone used a wrist strap, any recommendations on that? Thanks.



Dear Friend, Mr. Killswitch
here the link that you might want to see 

https://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A0LEViNtYLxUiowAdZ0lnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTB0ZjNuMHJ1BHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1lIUzAwM18x?p=indigo+marble+camera+strap-youtube&tnr=21&vid=3805C0020A3CA2FB0B7E3805C0020A3CA2FB0B7E&l=481&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DUN.608055489943637596%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DVwlQPvNYYIo&sigr=11bgov284&tt=b&tit=Best+Camera+Strap+for+Travel+Photography%3F&sigt=119apbhr9&back=https%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dindigo%2Bmarble%2Bcamera%2Bstrap-youtube%26ei%3DUTF-8%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Dmozilla&sigb=13er2620q&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

http://www.indigomarble.com.myinstapage.com/

Enjoy.
Surapon

PS, For my Self, I use Free Camera Straps from CPS. Canon Professional Services.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 19, 2015)

killswitch said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



FWIW, I feel the Clutch is better for me than the Camdapter. I mentioned Camdapter merely as a very nice strap (that I own but rarely use nowadays) that the Clutch manages to improve upon.
The factor I like most is the ability to adjust the tightness easily and quickly.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 19, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> FWIW, I feel the Clutch is better for me than the Camdapter.



Got a link? Googling for "clutch wrist strap" sent me to endless pages of straps for ladies handbags ;D


----------



## killswitch (Jan 19, 2015)

surapon said:


> killswitch said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking to get me a BlackRapid strap or something in that line which I can use with my 5D3. In most scenarios I use my the 5D3 on my tripod for landscape shots, but at times I like to detach it from the tripod and shoot handheld. When handheld, I like the camera to have some form of secured strap which I can use to wrap around my wrist or leave it hanging on the side of my shoulder.
> ...



Surapon, thanks for the links. I have checked them out, and like the fact that the area that rests on the shoulder is padded and wide. It looks pretty comfortable.

Great responses and advice folks, really liked some of the options I have now. I am going probably going to order a couple from different brands and try them out, and keep the one that feels right for me.



sagittariansrock said:


> killswitch said:
> 
> 
> > kaihp said:
> ...



Thanks sagittariansrock. Yeah, got what you meant there, I was merely remembering that strap which I initially had my eyes on a couple of years back. But never took the plunge in the end.



1kind said:


> I personally use the Peak Design Slide strap - http://www.1kindphotography.com/2014/09/review-peak-design-slide-camera-sling-strap.html
> 
> No wrist strap would be able to hold a 5D3 and a 70-200. A hand strap is what you need. I have used the Peak Design Clutch - http://www.1kindphotography.com/2014/09/review-peak-design-clutch-camera-hand-strap.html and the Custom SLR hand strap - http://www.1kindphotography.com/2014/06/review-custom-slr-hand-strap.html. Both are comfy and recommended.
> 
> ...



Whoopsie, I have ust realized I wrote wrist-strap, when I meant to write hand-strap. >_< Thanks, will edit the original post to reflect the correct type. ;D


----------



## Tsuru (Jan 19, 2015)

Here you go: https://peakdesign.com/store/clutch


kaihp said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, I feel the Clutch is better for me than the Camdapter.
> ...


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jan 20, 2015)

Have a look at Custom SLR Air Straps, they're very comfortable with the camera at your waist while secured around your opposite shoulder, and leave the monopod home unless you're shooting after dark. The Mark II's IS does just fine without one.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 20, 2015)

kaihp said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, I feel the Clutch is better for me than the Camdapter.
> ...



Boy, that totally cracked me up 
Thanks to Tsuru, you must have found it by now.


----------



## TGCorneliussen (Jan 20, 2015)

I have the custom SLR airstrap and hand strap. Worth looking at. I use a canon 600D w/ battery grip and have the 70-200 2.8 II attached and it never feels uncomfortable during the days i drag it around for the whole day. Recently rented the 5D III and walked around 3 days in a row with mostly with the 70-200 2.8 II attached and still not uncomfortable. 

I have had several hand straps but custom SLR hand strap is light and thin but holds firmly and is quite comfortable.


----------



## Tsuru (Jan 20, 2015)

I remember having the same problem when I went searching for the Kickstarter. Adding "Peak" didn't solve it for me, I had to do the full search for "Peak Design Clutch".
Even then I was still getting hand bag results.

To pwp: I purchased a Peak Design camera clip when they first arrived in stores. I've found their use for attaching to the body (ie: belt) to be next to useless but I use it all the time on the strap of both my shoulder bag and my camera backpack to give me a third hand while changing lenses.


sagittariansrock said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 20, 2015)

I made my own sling strap. Cost me about $12 and I could have done it cheaper if I had shopped around for the parts. It is simple and comfortable. It is closer to the design of the Boss strap but with a more secure attachment.

And best of all, no advertising!! 

So if you can't find a strap that meets your needs, consider making your own. It is really not that hard and you get absolute control over the quality of the materials and save money too.


----------



## fotoray (Jan 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> killswitch said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking to get me a BlackRapid strap or something in that line which I can use with my 5D3. In most scenarios I use my the 5D3 on my tripod for landscape shots, but at times I like to detach it from the tripod and shoot handheld. When handheld, I like the camera to have some form of secured strap which I can use to wrap around my wrist or leave it hanging on the side of my shoulder.
> ...



+1 I use the exact same combination, having gotten this recommendation a few months ago from Neuro on this site.






Offers good shoulder support with camera/lens off the right hip. Very comfortable and secure. Being able to quickly remove the Kirk clamp is a big plus going to/from tripod to hand-held. 

I have recently begun using this combination with my 5D3 + 100-400 ii (also 7D). Works great! 

A very good solution.


----------



## slclick (Jan 21, 2015)

fotoray said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > killswitch said:
> ...


Same here, +1


----------



## Tsuru (Jan 21, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I made my own sling strap. Cost me about $12 and I could have done it cheaper if I had shopped around for the parts. It is simple and comfortable. It is closer to the design of the Boss strap but with a more secure attachment.
> 
> And best of all, no advertising!!
> 
> So if you can't find a strap that meets your needs, consider making your own. It is really not that hard and you get absolute control over the quality of the materials and save money too.



I've done this a number of times with rifles but never considered doing it with cameras. I'm happy with my current solution but now I'm already trying to think of ways to improve it.


----------



## 1kind (Jan 22, 2015)

kaihp said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, I feel the Clutch is better for me than the Camdapter.
> ...


http://www.1kindphotography.com/2014/09/review-peak-design-clutch-camera-hand-strap.html


----------



## kaihp (Jan 23, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



Thanks, I did. From the look of the adjustment strap, the Peak Design Clutch looks better than the CamDapter, but I prefer the CamDapter way to attach to a tripod-type clamp (Arca-Swiss or Manfrotto).


----------

